

Show HN: Very simple bash function that let you clone GitHub repos quickly - fibo
https://github.com/fibo/gh-clone#gh-clone

======
fibo
... and it is also my first experiment of literate programming written in
bash. Any feedback is welcome.

Usage is really simple, just

gh-clone foo

to clone your foo GitHub repo and cd into it. Try it!

